# Brute headlight covers



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

I was looking into buying a set of headlight covers for my brute purely for looks because I mainly ride in the daytime. I found a place that makes them and they are similar to truck headlight covers but I'm not sure how they attach. Id like it I they were just attached with Velcro like the AVS style truck head and tailight covers. Has anyone used the headlight covers? I will post the name brand. I don't know if I can link anyone to it without violating thread rules. The brand is Power form pro.


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

i am also interested in these, let me know what you find out


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Every now and then they have em on eBay if I remember right those snapped on somehow.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

was wondering bout these also .. or any others out there ...


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

can you pm me the link?


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

This would be easier obviously, but smoking them or tinting would look MUCH better and cleaner. VHT Nite Shades


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Sanative said:


> This would be easier obviously, but smoking them or tinting would look MUCH better and cleaner. VHT Nite Shades


That's how i did mine a few years ago. headlights and tail light


----------



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Yeah I know smoking them would be cleaner but once there smoked its always like that the covers I like because you can remove them and DaveMK1 you have a PM.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Well the headlights aren't all that expensive. eBay.


----------



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Yeah I know they aren't expensive. I was looking more to do the red headlight covers then actually tint them black.


----------

